# MTX Blue Thunder Pro 752



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Old School MTX Blue Thunder Pro 752 Car amplifier | eBay

Thanks for looking


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Wish I could afford this to match my pair of 1502s


----------

